# Dali-Multi-Master 753-647 and Feldbuskoppler Modbus/TCP 750-362



## popdog (15 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

kann ich das Dali-Modul 753-647 an einem Modbus/TCP Feldbuskoppler betreiben?

Als Steuerung soll keine SPS eingesetzt werdrn, sondern ein Linux-PC mit libmodbus.


----------



## Tobsucht (16 Februar 2020)

Hallo,
prinzipiell ja. Ich kenne aber deine technischen Fähigkeiten nicht.

Grüße


----------



## .:WAGO::014796:. (17 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

der DALI-Multi-Master funktioniert auch an einem Koppler (z.B. 750-362). Er kennt hierbei zwei Betriebsarten (Full und Easy), bei denen sich das Prozessabbild deutlich unterscheidet. Wenn unsere Controller und die zugehörigen Bibliotheken werden, dann wird automatisch in den Full-Mode umgeschaltet. Hierbei hat man sämtliche DALI-Funktion verfügbar. Diese Full-Mode ist grundsätzlich nur mit unserer Bibliothek verfügbar.
Wenn als SPS kein WAGO-Controller, sondern ein Koppler verwendet werden soll, dann bleibt nur der Easy-Mode. Hiebei werden alle EVG's und Szenen im Prozessabbild zugänglich gemacht (on/off), quasi wie eine Doppeltaster-Nachbildung. Damit ist Ein- und Ausschalt, wie Dimmen auf/ab möglich.


----------



## Cheesys (25 Mai 2021)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem bzw.Herausforderung mit einer Dali Karte am Feldbuskoppler 750-362
Habe einen Controller 750-891 mit einer 647 dort sind die Adressen jedoch voll
Im anderen Gebäudeteil habe ich einen 750-362 Koppler mit 647 Dali Karte
habe auch über den Wago Dali Konfigurator die EVGs gefunden mit den richtigen Adressen und auch die .exp erstellt die sich in Codesys importieren lässt
Wie rufe ich die Modbus Karte in meinem Programm auf 
die des Controllers geht ja über den "FbMaster753_647" diese funktionieren auch alle nur wie rufe ich die anderen auf damit das Programm weis das die Adressen der Modbus Karte gemeint sind.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## .:WAGO::014796:. (26 Mai 2021)

Hallo Cheesys,

die Einbindung des/der Koppler(s) erfolgt am Besten über unseren Modbus-Konfigurator. Dort kann dann auch wie gewohnt der K-Bus konfiguriert werden. Allerdings müssen die automatisch hinzugefügten "ersten Bytes" eines DALI-Master auf Arrays umgestellt werden. Dann noch den Zugriff entsprechend auf Lesend/Schreibend einstellen, und den Code generieren. Im generierten Code des ModbusSlave findet man dann die entsprechenden Arrays für die Verwendung am FbMaster. Der Standard FbMaster funktioniert, wie von Dir schon festgestellt, nicht. Hierfür gibt es in der aktuellen Lib "DALI_647_04.lib" den FbMaster753_647_IPC (im Unterordner Private).
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Cheesys (26 Mai 2021)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Soweit verständlich bin aber noch neu mit DALI unterwegs
wenn ich jetzt z.b. den "fbDalisenddimmvalue" nehme wie wähle ich die richtige Adresse aus.
Normal hole ich  mir diese über die .exp Datei aus dem Dali Konfigurator (einmal F2 und dann aus der Liste den "typballast" ausgewählt aus der variablenliste)
Aber jetzt wären ja Adressen bzw. auch Modulposition doppelt vergeben wenn ich die Adressen aus der .exp des Kopplers verwende

Danke shconmal


----------



## .:WAGO::014796:. (26 Mai 2021)

Hallo Cheesys,

die Adressierung über "bModule_753_647" muss natürlich im Programm eindeutig bleiben. Wenn also 1 und 2 am Controller bereits vergeben sind, dann könnte man strategisch z.B., für die Module 1 und 2 am ersten Koppler, die Adressen 11 und 12 vergeben. Diese Adressen müssen dann, wie hier im Falle "fbDalisenddimmvalue", in der Struktur "typballast" gesetzt werden.


----------



## Cheesys (26 Mai 2021)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort.
wie Adressiere ich das ganze dann richtig 
Am Controller sind schon die Adressen 1-56 belegt 
Am Koppler hängen noch 20 weitere Adressen 
Soweit ich weiß bzw. auch die EVG sich einstellen lassen ist die max. Adressenanzahl bei 64
oder gebe ich dann einfach bei "bModule" statt wie beim controller die 1 für den koppler die 2 an?
habe ich das dann so weit richtig verstanden?
Dachte immer mit der Nummer am bModule gibt man den Steckplatz an wo der physikalisch gesteckt worden ist


----------



## .:WAGO::014796:. (26 Mai 2021)

Hallo Cheesys,

die EVGs können je Master maximal 64 Stück sein. Mit Adressierung meinte ich die Modul-Adressierung (DALI-Multi-Master). Wenn nun ein Master am Controller und einer am Koppler hängt, muss "bModule_753_647" jeweils eine andere Adresse haben (z.B. wie Du vorgeschlagen hast 1 und 2)


----------



## Cheesys (26 Mai 2021)

Alles klar 
Perfekt Dankeschön!!!
Dann werde ich das gleich mal dementsprechend testen


----------



## Cheesys (29 Mai 2021)

.:WAGO::014796:. schrieb:


> Hallo Cheesys,
> 
> die Einbindung des/der Koppler(s) erfolgt am Besten über unseren Modbus-Konfigurator. Dort kann dann auch wie gewohnt der K-Bus konfiguriert werden. Allerdings müssen die automatisch hinzugefügten "ersten Bytes" eines DALI-Master auf Arrays umgestellt werden. Dann noch den Zugriff entsprechend auf Lesend/Schreibend einstellen, und den Code generieren. Im generierten Code des ModbusSlave findet man dann die entsprechenden Arrays für die Verwendung am FbMaster. Der Standard FbMaster funktioniert, wie von Dir schon festgestellt, nicht. Hierfür gibt es in der aktuellen Lib "DALI_647_04.lib" den FbMaster753_647_IPC (im Unterordner Private).
> Viel Erfolg



Hallo,

sitze gerade dabei das ganze zu versuchen
Nur wie Stelle ich von Byte auf Array um?
im Modbus Master habe ich hier keine Möglichkeit
habe auch bereits getestet im generierten Code den Datentyp einfach auf "byVar_2_0       :    ARRAY [0..23] OF BYTE;   " umgestellt
funktioniert aber leider nicht 
was mache ich falsch bzw. wo kann ich das Array anlegen


----------



## Cheesys (29 Mai 2021)

Gut Fehler selbst gefunden 🤐
im Easy Mode funktioniert es ohne Probleme


----------

